# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Auto-leveling-Prusa-i3-3D-Printer-kit-Melzi-control

## Geo89

hai guys i have buy this printer 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Auto-...332469089.html
and ih ave some problems with it:

i cant calibrate properly is there any software that can help me calibrate properly

my extruder looks working with heating and other, but they dont want to print. the extruder motor is spinning but the nozzle wont out the plastic.

----------


## LuckyImperial

You will need to become familiar with Marlin firmware:

http://solidutopia.com/marlin-firmwa...r-guide-basic/

There is no software to help you calibrate your printer, but there are many many online guides.

----------


## Roxy

> You will need to become familiar with Marlin firmware:
> 
> http://solidutopia.com/marlin-firmwa...r-guide-basic/
> 
> There is no software to help you calibrate your printer, but there are many many online guides.


More specifically...  You need to learn how to rebuild the Marlin firmware and get it loaded into your board.  If you can get to that point, lots of people can help you with what ever problem you hit.

----------


## Geo89

> More specifically...  You need to learn how to rebuild the Marlin firmware and get it loaded into your board.  If you can get to that point, lots of people can help you with what ever problem you hit.


so you mean i must use to with arduino programing? do you have any guide lines how to learn this software?

----------


## Roxy

My opinion is you should do that.   I'm sure lots of people would disagree.    But to get the best support here, (or at https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Marlin/issues)  You will need to be able to rebuild the firmware. And in fact, there are really good features in the pipeline that you need that ability to get.  It really is not difficult.  You just install Arduino, unpack the Marlin files, and tell Arduino to compile it.  Then you tell Arduino to upload it to your controller board.   (There are a few more steps like telling Arduino what type of board you are using and such...)  The steps are all well documented.

----------


## Geo89

> My opinion is you should do that.   I'm sure lots of people would disagree.    But to get the best support here, (or at https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Marlin/issues)  You will need to be able to rebuild the firmware. And in fact, there are really good features in the pipeline that you need that ability to get.  It really is not difficult.  You just install Arduino, unpack the Marlin files, and tell Arduino to compile it.  Then you tell Arduino to upload it to your controller board.   (There are a few more steps like telling Arduino what type of board you are using and such...)  The steps are all well documented.


thanks for your information. but do you any recomended arduino starter kit or genuino starter kit so i can learn easy and step by step for arduino programing?for the mechanic side i think im quiet good enogh  :Big Grin: 
 i live in Indonesia by the way.

----------


## LuckyImperial

This video will help you immensely. Watch the whole thing before trying anything. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfxLOxyGdaI

----------

